# When you lose you're lease.



## stihl sawing (Sep 23, 2009)

*After over 25 years of Quality Deer Management, they found out that they were losing their lease. There was only one thing to do ...*


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 23, 2009)

wow...


----------



## ASD (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice set of racks 

But not a nice thing to do


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 23, 2009)

ASD said:


> Nice set of racks
> 
> But not a nice thing to do


Yeah i agree, Not very nice also may be illegal, depends on where there at. It would make ya mad to let the big ones walk for 25 years and then they jerk the lease out from under you. I've seen it happen here.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 23, 2009)

Guess Santa will have no one to pull the sleigh this year. Don't see any red noses in the pile, did Rudolph make an escape?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw that a year or two ago.

Id be pissed too.


----------

